
How Nym improves on traditional mixnet designs? - theogoodman
https://medium.com/nymtech/how-nym-improves-on-traditional-mixnet-designs-219cd36724a0
======
rendx
Free Software community implementation stemming from the same research:
[https://katzenpost.mixnetworks.org/](https://katzenpost.mixnetworks.org/)

